# MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?



## zandernase (10. April 2016)

Hallo,

nachdem ich bis jetzt meist von Fehmarn Tagestouren mit Kuttern (Karoline, Südwind) gemacht habe, hat mir meine Frau jetzt zum Geburtstag einen 2,5 Tages-Törn mit der Seho geschenkt.
Los gehts am 20.Mai.

Jetzt meine Fragen: 

1. Mit welchen Gewichten muss ich rechnen? Rund um Fehmarn musste ich seltenst über 100g beim Pilken und beim Jiggen max 80-90g...
Jetzt fährt die Seho ja auch andere Gebiete an (Fischland Darß,Trollegrunds, Kadetrinne,  Langelandsbelt, Insel Falster und Insel Møn, Sargars Bank, schwarzer Grund und Tonne 5). 
Mit welchen Gewichten muss ich da im Mai rechnen?

2. je nach Liegeplatz Nachts kann wohl auch auf Platte geangelt werden. Welches Material brauch ich da? Montagen, Gewichte, Rute? Hab bis jetzt nur in der Brandung auf Platte geangelt.

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen...

Gruß Chris


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. April 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Hallo Zandernase 
Du solltest Dich vielleicht beim Skipper erkundigen , wo er dann unterwegs ist . Vor 3 Tagen waren sie südlich von Spodsberg im Großen Belt . Jedes Revier hat so seine Eigenheiten .
Uwe


----------



## buttweisser (11. April 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Nimm einfach Dein normales Pilkzeug mit und zusätzlich noch paar schwere Köder, dann hast Du schon alles zusammen. Falls Du vom Kutter, in der Abdrift, mit Naturködermontage angeln willst, dann kauf das Dega Surf Nr. 1. Das Vorfach ist einfach, mit relativ kurzen Mundschnüren und recht fängig.

Abends, von der verankerten Seho aus, wird in der Regel mit verschiedensten Brandungsvorfächern geangelt. Nimm paar mit Perlmuttperlen und paar mit Corkys mit, das reicht eigentlich aus. Als Gewicht entweder Bleie oder alte Pilker ohne Drilling verwenden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## zandernase (11. April 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Danke für die Antworten...

Beim Skipper werd ich auf jeden Fall mal anrufen.

Welche Gewichte brauch ich den Nachts für Platte? UNd welche Rute wäre denn optimal? 

Gruß chris


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Da reichen in der Regel 50-100 Gramm aus, denn Du mußt ja nicht weit werfen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## zandernase (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Soo, dann muss ich jetzt mal meinen Bericht zum Wochenende abgeben:

Los ging´s Freitag morgen. Den kleinen in den Kindergarten gebracht und ab Richtung Autobahn um 8.20 Uhr. 
Nach ein paar kleineren Staus waren die 650km so um 14Uhr hinter mir und ich stand in Heiligenhafen auf dem Parkplatz. Auf dem Weg zum Schiff erst mal bei Baltic rein und ein bisschen Kleinkram gekauft...
Am Schiff angekommen stand da schon ein Auto mit ein paar Jungs aus Rathenow. Gruß an Euch Drei! (falls ihr das lest....) Kurz ein wenig geschnackt und dann erst mal zurück zum Auto und zum ausladen ans Schiff gefahren. Dann war Skipper Mirko auch schon da. Kurze Einweisung: „Hinten kannste Dir ne Koje aussuchen und hier gibts Getränke“ Alles Top!
Kurz noch ne Rute am Heck anbinden, die Rathenower meinten  „komm doch zu uns…“, das hat dann auch gut gepasst.
Dann erst mal wieder Auto wegbringen, nen Bismarckbrötchen reinschieben und noch beim andern Angelladen vorbei. Zusammenreißen und nur zwei Pilker mitnehmen! Gut. Erledigt.
Dann wieder ans Schiff und mal schauen wer da noch so kommt und ein, zwei Bierchen trinken, schnacken und den einheimischen Heringsstippern zuschauen.
Noch mal überlegt und mit den Rathenowern noch schnell Würmer geholt, es könnte ja im Hafenbecken vielleicht Platten geben. Gabs nicht! Nur nen Krebs! Und ein paar Bierchen und Kurze. War aber trotzdem ein schöner Abend bis es nass von oben wurde. Also irgendwann rein noch ein Bierchen und gegen 12 in die Koje. War doch ein anstrengender Tag.
Erste Nacht in der Koje war doch ungewöhnlich. Bisschen eng, schlafen ging nur auf der Seite, sonst wurde es oben und unten zu knapp. Aber das ging schon. So um halb 6 wurde ich dann wach… Schöner Sonnenaufgang über Graswarder… Erst mal anziehen und um 6 Uhr  los zu Baltic Würmer holen und nen Kaffee trinken.
Dann Abfahrt und Frühstücken. Auch hier alles Top. Aufbackbrötchen und Aufschnitt-Wurst und –Käse, dazu gekochte Eier. Prima. Gut gefüllter Bauch und das Koffeindepot ist auch aufgefüllt.
Jetzt erst mal Es ging nicht durch die Brücke sondern westlich an Fehmarn vorbei. Dann machte Mirko eine Durchsage: „Wir fahren jetzt noch ne Stunde Richtung Dänemark / Tonne 5.“
Nach der Stunde, so ca. um 9 Uhr ging’s dann endlich los. Der Motor wird langsamer, der Skipper dreht das Boot in die Drift und hupt an. Ab geht’s, die Pilker in die Fluten!!
Hmm. Läuft irgendwie nicht so. Wir hatten ja schon gehört dass zurzeit nicht so gut gefangen wird,  hatten aber gehofft dass es irgendwie bei uns besser wird. Aber nein, nur vereinzelt Fische und meist auch nur kleine. 
Zu Mittag gabs dann lecker Schweinebraten mit Kartoffelpüree, später nochmal Kuchen. 
So  ging es über den Tag. Es gab eigentlich kaum jemand der mehr als 2-3 Fische in der Kiste hatte. Bei mir auch. Ein gut 60er Dorsch kommt in die Kiste, sonst nur Kleinkram. Zum Nachmittag kam dann aber wenigstens eine Motivation. Mirko hupt nach der Drift ab, in diesem Augenblick hängt mein Köder. „Hmm Hänger.. Sch… OOH der bewegt sich ja und geht in die Bremse!“ Kurze Rufe der Kollegen „Mirko Stopp!“ Dann geht das gepumpe los. Soweit es die Bremse zulässt und der Fisch des Wochenende kommt hoch. 95cm Dorschknaller mit 8,5kg! Geile ********! Mein Trip war gerettet. PB Fisch, ich war noch nie Norge und in der Ostsee fängt man sowas nicht so oft. Hat echt ein bisschen gedauert bis ich das Grinsen wieder aus dem Gesicht hatte und ich hatte auch echt das Gefühl das das ganze Boot sich mitgefreut hat.
Später kam noch eine Ansage von Mirko „Es wird geangelt  bis 17.30, dann Abendessen und wir  fahren ne Stunde und gehen vor Anker und ihr könnt´s auf Platte versuchen.“
Ok, also Abendessen und dann wurde der Motor langsamer und die Anker gingen vor dem Niobedenkmal runter.  Dann kam die Sunde von Bootsmann Matthias. Er hatte sich vor der Abfahrt noch schnell zwei Heringe organisiert und angelt mit Fetzen und Pose auf Hornis. Mirko konnte nicht mal die Ansage machen ihr könnt jetzt angeln, da war die Pose schon unter Wasser. So fing er 2-3 Hornis, wurde es dunkel. Ich angelte so bis ca. 11.30 und fing 11 Platten plus einige kleine die wieder zurückgingen.
Dann noch die Platten sauber machen. Noch ein Abschlussbier unter Deck und ab in die Koje. Ich war echt fertig. 
Nächster morgen so um halb 6 aufgewacht und ab nach oben. Wer steht schon da? Matthias mit Pose… und hat auch schon wieder nen Biss. Kommentar: „Nächstes Jahr im Öresund probier Ichs mit Pose auf Dorsch.“
Der Sonntag verlief angeltechnisch ähnlich wie der Samstag. Wenig Fisch und hauptsächlich Kleine. Diesmal in der Nähe von Staberhuk. Ausnahme war eine Drift da hat es mal kurz geknallt. Bei uns am Heck waren 80% der Ruten auf einmal krumm und es kamen ein paar schöne Fische hoch.
Ich hatte 3 Fische zum mitnehmen den Sonntag über. Naja, ich hatte meinen Fisch ja schon gefangen.
So um 15 Uhr waren wir dann zurück im Hafen und die Rückreise begann. Um 21.00Urh war ich dann zuhause. Todmüde, aber super entspannt und glücklich über ein prima Wochenende mit netten Leuten. 
Großes Lob nochmal an Käptn und Crew! Mirko gab sich echt Mühe die Fische zu finden und der Service war auch top!

P.S. falls jemand von den Rathenowern (Alex, Heide oder den Vater  von Alex(Sorry Name vergessen)oder jemand der die kennt) das liest: Ihr könnt ihr mich ja mal kontaktieren eventuell könnten wir ja mal wieder zusammen fahren…

Gruß Chris

Sorry zuwenig Bilder gemacht...


----------



## angelotti79 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Klasse Bericht von dir. Danke dafür#h
Und Petri zu deinen Fängen


----------



## Alex76 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Super geschrieben und Glückwunsch zum tollen Dorsch! Da kann man auch gut die mageren Fänge verkraften #6


----------



## quincy73 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Feiner Bericht, Glückwunsch zum Dorsch!


----------



## zandernase (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Ich kanns nur nochmals sagen: Trotz der schlechten Fänge war es ein super Wocheende. Ich kann die Seho nur empfehlen und werde wieder mit  Mirko fahren.#6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Seho im Mai, Welche Gewichte?*

Super Bericht und Petri zum Dorsch #6


----------

